# 2 girls Nottingham



## HattiesHouse (Jun 6, 2011)

These two ladies are looking for their forever home, potential adopters will need to fill out a questionaire. These girls have excellent temperaments and have been really looked after very well by their previous owner. They are confident happy little souls

Ambrosia, silver fawn










and Wispa an agouti










For more information please pm me, or email [email protected] for more details on the rescue please see www.theratsanctuary.webs.com


----------



## HattiesHouse (Jun 6, 2011)

both still available


----------



## pinkfearie (Jun 2, 2011)

Very interested, before I fill out a form tho, I dont drive and live in Doncaster. I would have to collect the girls? as I would struggle for that


----------



## HattiesHouse (Jun 6, 2011)

hi, I dont drive either, If i brought rats to you I would need the train fare reimbursing as obviously every spare penny I get goes to the rescue 

These ladies are now reserved, however there are more on their way... (as always!)


----------



## HattiesHouse (Jun 6, 2011)

These girls went to their new home today


----------



## pinkfearie (Jun 2, 2011)

Sorry for the late response. Glad they got a home.


----------

